# Bluetooth Stick und Lego Mindstorms



## javamind (8. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche eine Verbindung von einem Bluetooth Stick am Laptop zu einem Mindstorms NXT aufzubauen (unter Verwendung der JSR-82-Implementation Bluesock). 

Die Device Discovery klappt hervorragend, doch wenn ich Service Discovery auf den gefundenen Remote Devices versuche, "funkt" mir das Pairing dazwischen. Der Mindstorms NXT verlangt die Eingabe eines PINs bzw. passkeys und so lange scheint das Java Programm zu "stehen". Nachdem ich den PIN eingegeben habe, lande ich bei der automatisch aufgerufenen Methode SearchServiceCompleted bei "ERROR".

Ich habe mein Programm auch mit einem bluetooth-fähigen Handy ausprobiert, bei dem keine PIN-Eingabe notwendig ist. Damit funktioniert auch die Service Discovery hervorragend. 

Meine Frage: Lässt sich dieses Pairing irgendwie im Programm unterbringen, so dass der PIN automatisch übermittelt wird oder muss ich da ganz umdenken?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Gast (14. Apr 2007)

wo gibt es das progeramm für das handy damit man das über bluetooth auf dem handy steuern kann?

suche den download fürs handy


----------



## Gast (8. Jun 2007)

ich würde das java beötigen um es auf beschränkte Pc über Stick nützen zu könne ? wo kann ich das Herunterladen ?


----------

